# TiVo HD upgrade on Windows via OS X?



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey all,

I have a TiVo HD and I'm contemplating getting a 1TB drive to upgrade from the sardine can of capacity this thing has. I read over the whole process here but I have a question: can the upgrade be done on a Mac running Windows XP in Parallels?

I have an aluminum iMac and a SATA drive enclosure which would allow me to hook up the TiVo drive. I also have a copy of Windows XP running in Parallels as well. If I take my TiVo HD's drive out and hook it up, along with the replacement drive, will the upgrade work properly?

Anyone who can provide some insight would have my thanks!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm no Mac expert but if you're running Windows on a Mac in some sort of emulation scenario then I suppose it's possible. It would certainly be easy enough to check. Just download a copy of WinMFS and put it on your Mac and see if it will run. Connect the external SATA drive and see if it is recognized. The only way to verifty if it actually works is to give it a try. If you have another drive handy you could do a dry run to see if it will work before purchasing a new 1TB drive.


----------



## Poogie (May 13, 2002)

I am trying this Mac upgrade process this weekend. After scouring the internet, this is the only method I found that seems to work with Mac.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

Lemme know how that goes. I can't imagine Fusion is really that different than parallels. I also may try Mr.unnatural's method and test my regular SATA drive before purchasing a new TiVo drive from amazon.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

If you have an Intel based Mac, check out the following.
It's much faster booting directly to linux using MFSLive Linux Boot CD.

http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=238&p=4627&hilit=intel+mac#p4627


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info Spike! I may try that!


----------



## Poogie (May 13, 2002)

Well, it worked! Downloaded the free trial of Fusion and the MFSLive. My first attempt, I put the two SATA drives inside my Mac Pro, but I could not get the drives to show up. 

Ran to Fry's and picked up two cheap SATA to USB drive enclosures. Slapped the drives in them, hooked them up and there they were. Ran the commands and away it went. Took about two hours for a complete backup. Worked like a charm and now I have 142 hours of internal capacity. :up:


----------

